# problème d'imprimante



## René Vincent (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Voici mon problème :  J'installe une HP (série 1210) et quand je lance l'impression d'un document le finder m'indique un manque de mémoire. J'ai augmenté la mémoire allouée à l'imprimante, même chose. J'ai essayé d'"imprmer le bureau", idem. Je réinstalle mon Epson multifonction et ça fonctionne... Je ne comprend pas.
Mon matériel : un Ibook première génération. Syst 9.1. 65Mo de mémoire vive + 65 Mo de mémoire virtuelle.
Si quelqu'un a une idée sur ce qui se passe, je suis preneur!
Cordialement
RV


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2009)

C'est quoi, le message exact ? Ta HP, ça ne serait pas une imprimante "postscript", par hasard ? (si c'est le cas, c'est dans l'imprimante, qu'il doit falloir mettre de la mémoire).

EDIT : Au fait, tu as activé, l'impression en tâche de fond ?


----------



## René Vincent (15 Septembre 2009)

Non ce n'est pas une imprimante post-script et oui je désactive l'impression en tâche de fond.
De plus j'ai augmenté la mémoire allouée à l'imprimante...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2009)

René Vincent a dit:


> oui je désactive l'impression en tâche de fond..



Relis mieux la question, je te demande si tu l'as activée, je craignais justement que tu ne l'aies désactivée !



René Vincent a dit:


> De plus j'ai augmenté la mémoire allouée à l'imprimante...



Je ne te parle pas de la mémoire de l'ordi affectée à l'imprimante, je te parle de la mémoire de l'imprimante : je ne connais pas ce modèle, mais certaines "laser" ont leurs propre mémoire, extensible, et ne peuvent imprimer certaine choses que munies de l'extension mémoire appropriée !


----------



## René Vincent (15 Septembre 2009)

Il ne s'agit pas d'une Laser mais seulement d'une jet d'encre très "grand public"... c'est pourquoi cette histoire de manque de mémoire me laisse pantois.
Pour ce qui est de l'impression en tache de fond, on m'a toujours dit qu'il valait mieux décocher cette fonction... On m'aurait menti????? Je vais essayer et je te tiens au courant. 
En tout cas merci pour les conseils et avis.


----------



## lappartien (16 Septembre 2009)

à partir de quel log ou appli plutôt tu veux imprimer sous 9?


----------



## René Vincent (5 Octobre 2009)

J'essaie d'imprimer à partir de Word


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2009)

René Vincent a dit:


> J'essaie d'imprimer à partir de Word



Et la mémoire affectée à Word, tu as essayé de l'augmenter ?


----------



## René Vincent (7 Octobre 2009)

Oui, j'ai même commencé par ça. Et comme je le disais dans mon premier message, si je fais la même manip sur une imprimante à peu près identique mais d'une autre marque, cela fonctionne. c'est ça que je ne comprend pas.


----------



## lappartien (7 Octobre 2009)

usb toutes les 2?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...822-2&lc=fr&dlc=fr&cc=fr&os=13&product=304431


----------



## René Vincent (8 Octobre 2009)

Oui usb


----------



## lappartien (8 Octobre 2009)

t'as regardé mon lien?


----------



## Invité (8 Octobre 2009)

Tu devrais suivre le fil "don de Mac". 65Mo pour Os 9.1, c'est vraiment juste !


----------

